
I Don’t Use a Static Site Generator - pcr910303
https://kevq.uk/why-i-dont-use-a-static-site-generator/
======
theamk
Kinda surprised that the only options mentioned are “Wordpress” or “ssh into
server and use vim”.

Surely there are more options? For example both github and gitlab allow file
editing right from the browser. Set up your server once so it polls github for
changes every 10 minutes and you don’t need terminal anymore.

There are also self hodted online editors. And auto-export from things like
evernote/simplenote.

I am sure there lots of ways to solve this, and still have all the nice things
statics sites have like git history and easy backups.

